# Another day of protests



## FrozenOne23 (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, today there were protests again in the Netherlands of a bunch of stupid kids (because that's what they are), whining about the 1040 hours that they have to go to school (well, at least they want to make it 1040 hours in one year). Just look at it yourself:

http://www.geenstijl.tv/2007/11/rutger_en_...e_rotschol.html

The video says enough, it's not a problem if you can't understand what they saying. 

What do you think of this?

Greets from FrozenOne23


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 26, 2007)

I Think they should be able to protest against the "1040 hours" and the museumplein in Amsterdam was a good place for something like that. But with every big demonstration you know that there will be a few hooligans who will get things stird up... So I dont understand that the police and the ME (mobile unit, special force of the police) werent expeting this and werent prepared for this. And for the people that whine that they got hit with a police-stick, if you want to protest like that, live with the consequences of your actions!

For the "yo n**** n**** girl" in the movie stfu go to school you still got alot to learn!

EDIT: ofcourse it is not just Amsterdam, there are strikes in alot of schools in the netherlands..


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 26, 2007)

1040?
when i used to  go to school in holland they counted by the week, which used to be 28 hours for me but i hadnt even reached vwo yet(which i was aiming for). i was still in the 2 years before that.

1040... i guess its not as bad as it sounds but it would mean the end of the flexibility the irregular timetable used to give us(i would image)
my timetable used to be something like 2 full days, 2 less full ones and on friday i was out by 12.

EDIT: im looking through the vid right now and i really dont get it...
since when didnt kids want less school hours?
the government shouldve just adjusted the timetable without telling the public, then they wouldnt have had riots like in this video...
sure, kids would complain but thats all we'd do.
no one would go out of their way to protest but i might just be saying this because i really dont know what that 1040 means.
how many hours would that be every week?.
if mavo students end up getting 28-30 hours a week then i agree that its just too much and kids really should go out and protest

and why the hell is the police so rough?

EDIT2: the fucking whiny little runts...
all they seem to be getting is one hour extra per week...
and i get why the police is so rough, they leave the main site and go vandalize the surrounding area


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 26, 2007)

To punish them it should be increased to 10400, so they all fail because no one can learn 29 hours a day.

Without time machienes


----------



## Javacat (Nov 27, 2007)

My brains broken at the minute, but how many hours a day does that mean they will be in school for? In the UK they usually start around 9am and finish at 3.30pm, with an hours lunch break and something like a 30 minute break in the morning (I can't remember, too long since I was there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Javacat @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> My brains broken at the minute, but how many hours a day does that mean they will be in school for? In the UK they usually start around 9am and finish at 3.30pm, with an hours lunch break and something like a 30 minute break in the morning (I can't remember, too long since I was there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


assuming no weekends or vacations. 2.8 hours a day.


----------



## Rammoth (Nov 27, 2007)

I saw a group of students today on my way to the station. Makes you sympathize for the governments choice to add extra hours.

Besides, people who finish their high school seem to become more and more retarded by the day over here.

I wouldn't be surprised if 95% of these 'demonstrating kids' doesn't even know what they're demonstrating for. They just want a day off and make a mess of the town.

Point of the story: Looking at the news and video's, I can only conclude that these kids apparently don't know how to spend their 'free time' properly and should be sent directly back to school with a few extra hours added.


----------



## Opium (Nov 27, 2007)

How many hours a day is that?

In Australia school kids do 6 hours a day, 5 days a week. A good 30 hour week.


----------



## Rammoth (Nov 27, 2007)

lol, it's been 1040 for quite a while already, but they found out a lot of schools don't make it, due to miscalculating on some factors like school vacations and stuff. Besides, the 1040 hours is only for the first 2 years of school or something. 

It comes down to less than 5 hours a day on average, calculating from 1040, though the norm is between 850 and 1040 actually, so it's probably even less. Whiners.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 27, 2007)

lol, they have less than i did, even if you increase it to 1040


i say we if they disagree they should visit the toss-salad man


----------



## iritegood (Nov 27, 2007)

Love the music going on in the background. And I really want to ride in a gigantic water-hosing truck right now.

In the US we get (well, I get) 8.5 hours a day.
It really seems dumb to protest AGAINST a free education (education over there IS free, right?)


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Love the music going on in the background. And I really want to ride in a gigantic water-hosing truck right now.
> 
> In the US we get (well, I get) 8.5 hours a day.
> It really seems dumb to protest AGAINST a free education (education over there IS free, right?)



Yea it's free, and yea, the music is great


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 27, 2007)

Well you actually got to pice some schoolmoney and you've got to buy your own books. I'm at the moment on school from 8.30 to 15.00 regulary but when i get at home i still need to do a few hours of homework. So I ain't got much time for myself, freakin school.
That's why I don't want more hours however I don't protest if Laks doesn't organises it.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Well you actually got to pice some schoolmoney and you've got to buy your own books. I'm at the moment on school from 8.30 to 15.00 regulary but when i get at home i still need to do a few hours of homework. So I ain't got much time for myself, freakin school.
> That's why I don't want more hours however I don't protest if Laks doesn't organises it.


i never got that... you have to rent your own schoolbooks for a whole year and pay a shit load of money for them
i rememeber having to pay 250 gulden for mine
which is about 80-90 quid
which is about $160-180
and i never did homework except for classes where the teacher would actually check it


----------



## jelbo (Nov 27, 2007)

It's sad to see most kids just using this as a means to wreck stuff.. The last scene from the vid was funny though with the water


----------



## BigX (Nov 27, 2007)

is it 1040 hours per semi year or for a full year?
1040 equals 26 weeks of five days with 8 hours each!
considering this for a half year this would be quite more hours than I had at any time (including my studying time)


----------



## azotyp (Nov 27, 2007)

I watched this movie a bit the funniest part was that kids that say something in nederland and then say something like that (that part i dont understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) .... muther [email protected] And they was gesticulating like rapers


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> I watched this movie a bit the funniest part was that kids that say something in nederland and then say something like that (that part i dont understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reporter: What is going on here?
girl: Riots man! they want more hours!  ten hundred forty hours a year, are you crazy motherfucker?
*hahahaha*
girl:he?
Reporter: So is that the reason why you have to talk like that?
girl: yeah!
reporter: why is that then?
girl: Domanican republic, you know what I'm talking about?!   You have (dont know what the hell she is talking about, go to school take some dutch classes) PRAH!!!


So now you understand why she is protesting against 1040 hours......... dont you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





the part about "ten hundred fory hours" is how she said it, and is wrong in dutch...



some nice pictures


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azotyp @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched this movie a bit the funniest part was that kids that say something in nederland and then say something like that (that part i dont understand
> ...



Great translation, it's exactly like that, love the pictures too


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(FrozenOne23 @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(azotyp @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> ...



lol, that was girl was so funny
i cant believe i used to talk like that
it seems holland hasnt changed much these past 5 years
might go back there for a holiday


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well you actually got to pice some schoolmoney and you've got to buy your own books. I'm at the moment on school from 8.30 to 15.00 regulary but when i get at home i still need to do a few hours of homework. So I ain't got much time for myself, freakin school.
> ...



Well now it's more like 300-400 euro's to rent my books a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 freakin expensive


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 27, 2007)

Man, am I going to be happy the day I GTFO of this country. 250 guilder (120 euros) is dirt cheap btw. I pay 500 euros.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 28, 2007)

I pay 400USD for all of my books


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 28, 2007)

We go to school from 8:00 to 3:10 here, with a 30 minute lunch break. We go to school 180 days in the year, as mandated by the state of Florida. That comes out to 1260 hours. FUCK these kids, they shouldn't be bitching at ALL. Last year we had 6 periods, and this year they UPPED it to 7 because of the idiots failing that needed extra periods to make up credits.

That schedule change fucked me, since I take all AP and IB classes, I'm busy enough. My schedule now looks like this:
IB Chemistry II
AP US History
IB Psychology
IB Spanish 5
AP Biology
AP English Literature/IB English III
AP Music Theory (free class)
AP Calculus AB (online, because the schedules were so DAMN BAD)

That comes out to even MORE than 1260, since I have Calculus to do when I come back home from school. It SUCKS to say the LEAST, so these kids should shut the hell up and shove it up their asses.


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 28, 2007)

Contrary to popular belief, most high school punks don't have so much of a problem with the extra hours. But they do have a problem with what they do in those extra hours. The government is enforcing a rule while not giving the school enough resources to live up to it.

There aren't enough teachers to fill these hours up with regular clas. What happens is that they find someone who is cheap, put him in a class with the kids, and tell the kids to do homework. Just to fill the quota. Basically, people are being kept at school while having nothing to do and are being 'taught' by someone who is not a teacher and doesn't know shit.

I was doing christmas shoppings in Amsterdam last monday, some kids were throwing stones at the police on the dam. I ate a rumrozijnenbol and watched it. It was amusing.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 28, 2007)

They should count our homework hours with the 1040 then we are far over it! Since I'm doing VWO which is the hardest direction here.


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 28, 2007)

Geesh, I've made way more hours each year then 1040 (1 hour = 50 minutes in class) and only this year I might get under it because I'm the 6th form (meaning I have the 780 rule instead of the 1040).

As for school books, this year was around 550 euros, last year was pretty much the same.


----------



## PBC (Nov 28, 2007)

Why can't these kids do the same thing as any american kid like myself??

Sure high school is a bitch...and no one wants to do homework (wahhhh)
but thats why you slack off IN COLLEGE. where no one can tell you to go, its your own choice. Now...if they don't make it out then thats their fault and they are to blame themselves. and if they don't want to go to college then why even go to high school. 

Work hard now...so you can slack alittle later.

Ps. If you want to talk about a long school day. I lived in rural maine (new england) and rode the school bus. I was on the bus at 7am and wasn't off the bus until 4pm.  9 hour day. EVERYDAY except weekends. And yes, I'm sure our teachers were a wee bit shittier than theirs....plus an average of 2 hours of homework perday. 
Discuss


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 28, 2007)

I just like to add :

1040 hours are the hours of education, so it is 60min. There are alot off different sorts of time tables on schools; 45,50 and 60 min. it is all called 1 hour on different schools. but in this rule 1hour is 60min (duh)


----------



## azotyp (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So now you understand why she is protesting against 1040 hours......... dont you?


But still that girl was funny, eaven if she would protest against abortion, she would be funny, her  muther....er and rap gesticulations just killed me


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 28, 2007)

We have 6 hours of 70min every day and yes i do live in The Netherlands


----------



## azotyp (Nov 28, 2007)

More learning, more chances for brighter future you have


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(PBC @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> and if they don't want to go to college then why even go to high school.



It's the law?


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> We have 6 hours of 70min every day and yes i do live in The Netherlands



70 minute hours?
where in holland do you live?
the twillight zone?
are you neighbours with the flying dutchman



@all the dutch students






i cant believe they raised the prices to such ridiculous heights
do you still get shitty copies that have been torn/written in?
a friend of mine was unlucky and got a copy that was puked in

seriously, school used to be so awesome in holland when compared to england
no uniforms, no assemblies, no teachers breathing down your neck all the time
you get the same amount of respect in secondary school in holland as you get in college in england (with the exception of some punishements)
did anyone else have to help with the janitor?
i hated doing that...


----------



## Rammoth (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > We have 6 hours of 70min every day and yes i do live in The Netherlands
> ...



lol, it still is, they've just become whiners. They think they want to RAISE the hours to 1040, but it's always BEEN 1040, except that not all schools managed to do it this way. In theory, I don't think a lot of people will even notice if it comes through.

The higher the education, the less free time, but the more chances once you're done. If you want to have loads of free time, drop to the bottom education, get loads of free time, get great grades with 2 fingers up your nose and fail in the future instead of whining at the government. It's what you make of it.

And prices? College is FREE until your 18th except for the books. 
Once you're 18, you're gonna have to pay BUT, you'll get unlimited free public transport for as long as you're a student and you'll get 75 - 250 euro (depends on how much your parents earn) from the government EACH month without doing shit and if you don't live with your parents, another over 200 euro each month will be added. 

Stop whining!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 28, 2007)

I live in Dordrecht and our school is the only one having 70 Minutes and like the poster above me said it always have been 1040 hours they just want too get more strict and make sure every school does finish all of its 1040 hours and Yes books are still screwed up but i have all new ones just my luck


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dakeyras @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(PBC @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and if they don't want to go to college then why even go to high school.
> ...


Then why not go to the VMBO until your 18 (and if you're done before that time, chances are you will if you go the VMBO, go do something that is kinda your hobby, there has to be something at least slightly interesting on that level of education). 

I mean I'm 18 now and in the 6th year of the Gymnasium, I ain't gonna quit! I plan to be doing veterinary science next year and well at least one would need atheneum. Again I've made way more hours then 1040 so I really don't get what people are crying about. Yes if it would be bad for the level of education the rule shouldn't be there however if it DOES premote better education stop whining and go to school kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The best thing I've seen so far was some kid saying 'we've got freedoms too you know' (and that is in proper English mind you). That is NOT the point of the demonstrations, it isn't so you have more free time for christ sake  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . So funny they don't seem to understand that (and the same that they don't understand that breaking windows and etc. isn't helping their cause: "So yea breaking stuff may be a bit much, but it shows we are serious and want more free time"- qoute idiot protester).


----------



## Rammoth (Nov 28, 2007)

Just wanted to add that I just checked the news and the State Secretary points out that 1040 hours is an average of 5.4 hours a day. So basically these would be days from 9 to 14:30 (that's even a calculated 5.5 hours a day) on every day.

They also pointed out that as a result due to the commotion, people have investigated how many hours a day a student would prefer on average, with the result being 6 hours a day. Can we stop the protests now and hug some teachers?

For the dutch people, you can read the article here yourself:
http://www.nu.nl/news/1334794/10/Meeste_le...er_dag_les.html


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And prices? College is FREE until your 18th except for the books.
> Once you're 18, you're gonna have to pay BUT, you'll get unlimited free public transport for as long as you're a student and you'll get 75 - 250 euro (depends on how much your parents earn) from the government EACH month without doing shit and if you don't live with your parents, another over 200 euro each month will be added.


Agreed until 18 it is free (but who on earth gets in college when he is 14 or something :S?). Unlimited free transport AND the basis beurs (which is what the general money you get from the state, taking into account what your parents make) are given HOWEVER they are LOANS. If you do not complete your study course you will not be getting any money and will have to pay back EVERYTHING. Financially it isn't really as interesting as you are saying here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  As for living at home or not, the money you get isn't really all that much as generally those amounts are also calculated with the parents income in mind and the amount of children (and no more children does not equal more money from the state 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


http://www.ib-groep.nl/particulier/Informa...dragen_2008.asp


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Just wanted to add that I just checked the news and the State Secretary points out that 1040 hours is an average of 5.4 hours a day. So basically these would be days from 9 to 14:30 (that's even a calculated 5.5 hours a day) on every day.
> 
> They also pointed out that as a result due to the commotion, people have investigated how many hours a day a student would prefer on average, with the result being 6 hours a day. Can we stop the protests now and hug some teachers?
> 
> ...


Haha, you have to agree with me that most people protesting won't understand your point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone interested btw there will be a 'spoed debat' (urgent debate, or some similar translation) about the matter tonight at 21.30 (GMT+1):
http://www.nos.nl/politiek24/
You can see it there someplace (can't direct link I think).


----------



## Rammoth (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpei @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got into college at the age of 12..

It's true that they're loans for the people who haven't received money before 2005 I believe, but since I'm lucky enough to have studied way before that, I still have the benefits of getting everything for free.
The loans will indeed be a gift once you complete the course, but quitting the first time will be for free, so that shouldn't be much of a deal.

In any case, I believe there is no such system in any other country.


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Scorpei @ Nov 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


1.    12??????? Jij bent op je 12de gaan studeren :S? WTF? (translation, you started your study at a HBO or WO at the age of 12???)
2.    In sweden education is free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Btw just read you stated quitting the first time will be for free, well that isn't quite true. The system works as follows, you get money for the duration of the study course. If the course is 6 years (as mine will be) you will get money 6 years (I think that is the maximum it may take btw, could be you only get 5 years though not too sure). However if you quit after 1 year the money of that year will never come back meaning: Say I quite my 6 year course and take up knitting which can be completed in two years. I will only get money for one year, the other year was already spent. 

As for that money it's from taxpayers so in essence your folks have paid for the money anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That is NOT the point of the demonstrations, it isn't so you have more free time for christ sake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But finding kids who say rational well thought out things is not proper journalism is it? They find the retards cause that makes good news. There are more than enough reasonable kids. There were COUNTLESS peaceful demonstrations, but where were the journalists? At the ones where it went wrong.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 29, 2007)

after college I will have a look at the museumplein in amsterdam (i study at the university of Amsterdam) and take some pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... GBAtemp exclusive journalist XD

EDIT: 

didnt go to amsterdam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bit to tired to go to college


----------

